# Re-faceing existing kitchen cabinets



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

I skimmed through the subjects and did not find something like this.
Have any of you folks refinished existing cabinets by using a veneer on the face frames and sides?
I am considering either replacing the existing built in cabinets (1961 vintage kitchen) with new cabinets or just re-facing them with veneer and new doors/hardware.

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

"Refacing" with veneer, or even with 1/4" hardwood plywood is a common method. Just do a good wipe down with mineral spirits. When dry, lightly scuff sand the surfaces. Use contact cement and do all staining and finishing after all laminating is complete.


----------



## jaros bros. (Feb 18, 2009)

You'll also want to test out a few pieces to make sure they adhere good to the surface and that you have no incompatibility with the contact adhesive and the old finish.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

What they said, clean, clean, clean, and test try solvent based adhesives fisrt.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice Web Page*



jaros bros. said:


> You'll also want to test out a few pieces to make sure they adhere good to the surface and that you have no incompatibility with the contact adhesive and the old finish.


Yep I figured on that already. Thanks for the input.
I visited your site this AM and it's real nice.
I'm not that far away from ya, Cleveland. If you ever need a third hand let me know.


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

We do it all the time. It is a good cost effective way to update cabinetry with out the cost.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Pictures*

As soon as I can get pics I will uploade a couple so you guys can see what I have to work with.
My cabinets are 60's vintage, very well made. They are stained with basic flat doors and drawer fronts. All in all, I am happy with the cabinets, just not the doors. I don't think I can match the darkness of the stain, but I may try a test piece first.
Also, the kitchen may undergo a renovation this summer. (after the den if finished, see my pics on that).
If that happens the cabinets may physically change due to cooktop and oven upgrades.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

As far as LOML knows, that is my intent. What she doesn't know is I really want to build entirely new cabinets. I HATE the originals that are here... Too much particle board for my taste...


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Kitchen pic*

I uploaded a couple of pics of our kitchen when we moved in.
Forgive the mess. It has been cleaned up since then. 
From these you can see what I am going to have to deal with.


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

We have skinned many that are very similar. When we do it we replace the doors and drawer fronts usually utilizing euro hinges. We cover all of the face frame, ends bar backs etc with 1/4" wood veneer mdf. (those that don't get hardwood panels.) Everything is prefinished to keep time and smell to a minimum. (in a clients home) Nice thing is you can completely change the color and look of the cabinets for a fairly decient cost.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

In UK you can buy new doors etc to fit existing carcases.
johnep


----------



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

I have refaced several kitchens with great success. The supplier I get my materials from matches the veneer to the cabinet door finish. The veneer has a 3M adhesive backing that will not come off the casings. I have tried to reposition pieces after the adhesive had set for a few minutes and it took the wood with it. The supplier has veneered 1/4" plywood panels to cover the ends and undersides of your cases. The doors are of super quality. All in all it is a pretty simple process once you get the sequence of steps down. I have even built additional cabinets and veneered them to match the rest of the refaced kitchen. Here is the before and after photos of one of my refacings. It started out as well worn dark pine and finished as natural cherry. I built the island and floor to ceiling pantries and refaced them also. If you have any questions I can walk you through the process.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Wow !!!*

Very nice job Andersonwoodworks.
I like that color. It makes the kitchen brighter. That is what I will be going for in color, something similiar to yours.
The only obstacle I have and you can see it in my pics is that my built-in oven and cook top are natural gas. So I don't belive I will be changing that side of the kitchen much except to enlarge openings where possible for new appiances. I am seriously considering replacing the cooktop and built-in oven with a single unit.
If I do that, I will gain alot more cabinet storage than I would lose by adding a single unit.


----------



## CDN_Maple (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice work Anderson Woodworks - it looks like a completely different kitchen. I am sure the customer was very happy.


----------



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

What was wrong with the medieval dungeon look?!?


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Medievil Dungeon*



Darel said:


> What was wrong with the medieval dungeon look?!?


Take alot at my pics, that is what I have. If your blind it don't matter where you put the cast iron skillet. :laughing:


----------



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

Sawduster, it looks like you have a prime candidate for refacing there. Seems like a straight forward job. If the cases are in good shape you should have no problem.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*cabinet cases*

Actually the cases are in excellant shape. This was a one owner home well taken care of.
All the cabinets are built in. No modular construction then hung on the wall.
That is why I may leave the cases and venier and replace the doors. I also want to open up the soffets as they are enclosed.
Add some over the cabinet lighting.


----------



## millmgr (Nov 17, 2009)

Super job on the resurface Rocky!. I also used the veneer with the 3m peel off adhesive- awsome stuff-cut it to size with scizzors. I covered over an old but well built pine kitchen that had been painted. I also made a few extra built ins out of red oak. I had a friend make the new doors and stained and finished it all at once. Really came out well.


----------



## Covenant Creations (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi, I am new here. Have been wood working on a small scale the past few years, and am starting to get into a lot more projects. I will be getting Married in August, and the house we will be living in has the dark midevil style cabinets in them. They are holding up fine, but they look like they came straigt from the 60's or so. Kind of like anderson woodworks post above. I am thinking about refinishing them and have never done it before. So far from what I understand is to clean very well and scuff up and then we are putting a thin sheet of hard wood over the top or is it ply wood? also what about corners? how do they look when finished? will the inside look the same? thanks for the help and sorry about the long post.


----------



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

Covenant - Clean the cabinet boxes well to remove any grease and fill any holes or voids. Lightly sand all the surfaces to be covered with veneer. I cover all face frames and boxes with a thin wood veneer. Any larger end panels should be covered with 1/4" veneered panels. The face frame veneer will overlap the edge of the plywood. If done correctly, all the corners will look like mitered solid wood. Of course, if you want to paint the cabinets you don't need the veneer. Just prime and paint the face frames and sides and replace the doors. The insides of the cabinets will not change unless you want to paint them to match the outside. Hope this helps.


----------



## Covenant Creations (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Anderson, I have never used veneer, where can i get it? is it reasonably priced?


----------



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

I get my veneer from RefaceDepot.com. It comes in 24"x96" adhesive backed sheets. You can get it unfinished or stained and laquered to match the doors they offer. It's not cheap but considering it is finished ready to install it's not too bad. I have had good luck with it.

Rocky


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Texas Sawduster said:


> Have any of you folks refinished existing cabinets by using a veneer on the face frames and sides?


These guys have it all.

http://www.keystonewood.com/


----------

